# The Great City and the Woman in Revelation



## Peairtach (Jan 2, 2010)

The Great City = the Woman = the Church at various phases in her history.

Revelation 11:8, 11:13 - the Great City is earthly Jerusalem which represents the apostate Old Covenant Church.

Revelation 14:8 - the Great City is Babylon which represents the apostate New Covenant Church.

Revelation 16:19 - the New Covenant Church is divided and God is going to deal with the apostate Church.

Revelation 17:18, 18:10,18:16, 18:18, 18:19, 18:21 - the apostate New Covenant Church.

Revelation 21:10 - the Church cleansed of all her whoredoms and sins, a perfect and beautiful and holy Bride for Christ.


*

Revelation 12:1, 12:4 - The Woman is the Old Covenant Church, or at least its true Remnant.

Revelation 12:6,13, 14, 15,16, 17 - The Woman is the nucleus of the New Covenant Church, including those who escaped the judgment on the carcase of the apostate Old Covenant Church in Palestine and Jerusalem.

Revelation 17:3,4,6,7,9,18 - the Woman has now turned into the whore, Babylon, the apostae New Covenant church.

Revelation 18:23 - the voice of Christ and His true people will not be heard in the apostate Church.

Revelation 21:2, 9,17 - the whore has been cleansed of her idolatries and other iniquities and is now a fitting, beautful, holy and perfect Bride for Christ.


_Husbands, love your wives, as Christ loved the church and gave himself up for her, that he might sanctify her, having cleansed her by the washing of water with the word, so that he might present the church to himself in splendor, without spot or wrinkle or any such thing, that she might be holy and without blemish. (Ephesians 5:25-27, ESV)_

_Ezekiel 16, etc._

*

Why did the Woman turn into the Great Whore? 
Because of persecution and pressure from secular, civil and pagan sources (First Beast), and because of ecclesiatical deception, compromise and persecution from various Christian sources, the Antichrist and antichrists (Second Beast/the False Prophet).


----------

